# Trillium in my yard



## Ron-NY (May 12, 2007)

I live on wooded acres and these are my favorite spring flowers on my property. I three have different species in my woods.

Trillium grandiflora, the Large-flowered trillium






Trillium erectum, the purple trillium





Trillium undulatum, the painted trillium


----------



## MoreWater (May 12, 2007)

very nice. I have yet to see undulatum in person....


----------



## Heather (May 12, 2007)

I think we may have undulatum blooming at GITW but I am not sure where. It is on the "in bloom" board but not on the trails I've been on lately. Purple Trillium was in bud yesterday when I was out. 

Thanks Ron, those are wonderful. I love grandflorum!

I am starting to really appreciate our natives and understand more why people like them.  
Crap.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 12, 2007)

undulatum is not very common around here. I had to search and only found 2 plants blooming on the 10 acres I walked


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 12, 2007)

I have always loved trilium but they hate me. Even our native ones die on me.


----------



## likespaphs (May 13, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> ...Even our native ones die on me.



silly... you're not suppose to put them on you, you're suppose to plant them!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

Isn't trillium some element Captain Kirk needed to process?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2007)

They are lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cinderella (May 13, 2007)

Those are wonderful, Ron.


----------



## the jive turkey (May 13, 2007)

Man those are nice! I like Trillium undulatum

Do you have native orchids growing there also?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 13, 2007)

I love undulatum....but NYC temps are too warm for it. I'll post my grandiflorum pix soon...erectum wasn't worth photographing this year...luteum is opening now..aloways my largest and most vigorous trillium. Take care, Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (May 14, 2007)

the jive turkey said:


> Man those are nice! I like Trillium undulatum
> 
> Do you have native orchids growing there also?


non that I have found so far


----------

